# Confused by Wellness food chart



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm a bit confused about this chart. I think I might be overfeeding Howie. He is getting 3 cups per day. He will be 12 weeks on Wednesday. When he was at the vet at 9 weeks he was 13 lbs. Not sure of his weight now but he is growing really fast.

*Recommended Feeding Portions* (Based on a standard 8 oz dry measuring cup)Every dog is a little different, so optimal feeding amounts may vary with age, size and activity level. Please use the information below as an initial recommendation only and adjust when needed. WEIGHT6-11 WKS3-4 MOS5-7 MOS8-12 MOS (LBS)(CUPS/DAY)(CUPS/DAY)(CUPS/DAY)(CUPS/DAY) 311¼1½ 51¼1½1¼¾ 101¾21½1 152¼2½21½ 202¾32½1¾ 303¼3½32¼ 403¾43½3 504¼543½*For Pregnant or Nursing Dogs:*
Since DHA is transferred to puppies in mother's milk, we recommend feeding this during pregnancy and nursing. When pregnant, feed up to 50% more food according to body weight at 12 mos. For nursing dogs, allow her to eat at will.

*Combination Feeding*
If feeding with wet food, reduce dry amount by 1/3 cup for every 6 oz of wet food.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I take this chart to mean if you expect your puppy to be a 50lb dog, and he is 3-4 months old, you would feed him 5 cups a day. But you could also read that as a 3-4 month old puppy who currently weighs 15 lbs would get 2 1/2 cups a day.​ 
I sent an email to Wellness and asked which it is.​


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I take this chart to mean if you expect your puppy to be a 50lb dog, and he is 3-4 months old, you would feed him 5 cups a day. But you could also read that as a 3-4 month old puppy who currently weighs 15 lbs would get 2 1/2 cups a day.​
> I sent an email to Wellness and asked which it is.​


awww, thank you so much. It is a little confusing. I don't get much time on the computer anymore, actually not much time for anything other than chasing the pups around...lol But it's worth it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I never go by the charts. I'd find out from the breeders what they recommend.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

I also never go by what the product charts. Skylie was eating 3 cups a day at that age, but now she is up to 4 cups. 

At 12 weeks you will notice a rapid growth. Skylie grew like a weed. She has slowed down a little now..


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is the reply from Wellness:

_Thank you for taking the time to write about Wellness® Puppy._

_Feeding Recommendations for Puppy Food based on the current weight of your puppy._

_Thanks again for contacting us._


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Five cups sounds like too much...Three cups sounds like too much as well. I never feed a set amount - I go on the dog's condition (yes, on a daily basis), how much they've trained and how much they've had for treats and extras. There are days that my dogs get less than a cup of kibble (in two meals). But I always air on the side of lean...I don't want a puppy that is growing like a weed to be carrying extra weight...They naturally go through some weedy stages and then they fill out a little, get weedy, etc...

Erica


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Here is the reply from Wellness:
> 
> _Thank you for taking the time to write about Wellness® Puppy._
> 
> ...


Thanks Again


----------

